# MTB race this weekend in Germany



## [eXt]Sieg (Jul 13, 2004)

Sat April 29, Vilseck, GE - DSN 476-2563
More info located at  https://public.euromwr.army.mil/mwr_odr.htm#mtbike 
Its hosted by MWR. Should be a good time even great if the weather holds


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

*Bummer....*

 Too bad its only for those with the kung fu grip....


----------



## [eXt]Sieg (Jul 13, 2004)

*Open to all*

If I remember right all are welcome. They have Mil. and Civ. classes


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

*section 6B of the Memorandum of Intent*

you gotta know the secret DOD handshake....or have an ID card....should be a good time though g'luck!


----------



## [eXt]Sieg (Jul 13, 2004)

*werd*

The hand shake is the guy standing at the front gate to sign racers in. The race they have in Garmisch is half Germans


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

*hmmmm*

well i just as soon not drive that far for something im not sure of but...ill prolly check out the race in Darmstadt. Where are you at?


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

*Your right man...*

The MOI is kind of misleading but i read some more into it and your right anyone can race. The standings (meaning the MWR sponsored circuit standings) are only affected by the DOD folks but anyone can race... ride on!


----------



## [eXt]Sieg (Jul 13, 2004)

*Spank time*

Ya all the DOD types show up and get spanked by the full time gear heads. Hard to train for a lot of folks when we are on the road so much


----------

